
Ask HN: Contrary Opinions - dvduval
Wow, it seems that people have a political persuasion and if you cross it, you lose points here. So which is more important, points or being honest? Haha I&#x27;m going to go with the honesty.
======
brudgers
Under the premise that the author is trying to meet readers where they are at,
short contrarian comments are largely indistinguishable from trolling behavior
in open online fora. "Haha I'm going to go with the honesty." doesn't isn't
symptomatic of other interpretations of the behavior.

Don't get me wrong. On it's own, the comment reads as a simple description of
a reasonable personal behavior. In the heated context, it doesn't it adds fuel
to the fire more than it reflects light on the topic.

Complaining about downvotes is contrary to the HN guidelines. Yes they hurt.
They are feedback on the quality of the comment. How might the idea have been
written differently in order to be better received by its audience? Better
writing is what's in your control.

------
drenvuk
This isn't the way to go about this, dealing with idiots or not.

~~~
dvduval
Okay, so what is the right way to go about this?

------
unwoundmouse
Point on the doll where you got downvoted

~~~
dvduval
Thank you, but I didn't quite understand your reply. doll?

------
Gibbon1
On HN the truth must never be used as a weapon to make someone feel bad.

~~~
dvduval
I agree with you. Is important that we are thoughtful of others as we also try
to provide our point of view. The problem I ran into this evening was that
when I provided my point of view there was an immediate political response.
And I was also downvoted. so my point is obviously politics have some power
here. I was not even trying to be political tonight.

